

How Drinking Can Make You Socially Awkward - gjenkin
http://www.livescience.com/39386-alcohol-intoxication-brain-communication-social-cues.html

======
gexla
Drinking can also impair your ability to drive a vehicle, walk in a straight
line or even to be able to walk at all. Of course drinking affects your
ability to interpret social cues. And if that doesn't make you socially
awkward, how about passing out in the hosts bathroom draped over the toilet?
How about puking all over the floor when you don't quite make it to the
bathroom?

Geez, I think this article is stating the obvious. ;)

